# Dexter 6 months and 70 pounds!!



## Grimsin (Jun 15, 2011)

Ya.. on the 25th he is 6 months and i JUST weighed him and he is 70 pounds. he is lean not fat either, I feed him 3 cups at 8am and 3 cups 5 p.m which was reccomended by my vet almost a month ago but he is starting to get hungry mid afternoon...should I add a cup of dog food to his day?
Here some pics of the monster!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

He is so handsome!  He looks great to me.

Koda just turned 6 months on the 18th and weighs 77 lbs.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Very handsome guy, nice pictures.


----------



## Sapakus (Aug 10, 2010)

Beautiful dog!

great pictures!!


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

He looks good.

I feed Kato 2 cups in the am and 2 cups in the PM and sometimes less. He does get training treats several times a day though too. He weighed 74lbs a couple of weeks ago shortly after turning 6months. His weight seems good to me and he looks roughly the same size as your dog.
It depends on the food that you are giving him of course, and how much protein it has. I feed Pro Plan (ALS) so I doubt its higher protein than whatever you are feeding.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

He doesn't look like he needs any more food. Just because a dog acts hungry, doesn't mean they NEED more food. He is already getting a LOT and he is definately not skinny. He sure has a cute face.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

My suggestion is to cut the morning feeding down to 2 cups and feed 1 cup in the afternoon and then 2-3 cups at night. What food are you feeding him??

That seems like a lot of food. My boy was about 65lbs at 6 months and has only gained about 13lbs sinces (he is now 18 mo) but he is very lean, we are working on gaining weight, but he will begin to fill out as he gets older. I am not worried. I would rather a leaner GSD than a chunkier one.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Such a handsome boy! Love your pictures. 

My boy was about that weight at that same age, but then slowed WAY down. In fact, he's now just about 18 months and weighs 80.0 pounds. Most likely you won't see growth at the same rate you've seen till now.


----------



## Grimsin (Jun 15, 2011)

He is on Kirkland premium adult lamb & rice. I agree when my vet said up it to 6 cups a day and switch from 3 meals a day to 2 meals a day i was shocked.
dexter was only 5 months when we made the switch to 6 cups and 2 meals a day. He was 55'sh pounds but due to his size the vet said he was to skinny and needed more food. He did look a lil skinny at 5 months and i think the vet made a good decision on givng him more food cause he still has his hour glass figure but he some a build now. but i was so surprised to see him wiegh in at 70 pounds today.
THX for all the nice comments! can anyone take a guess of his exact breed? cause I was never told what type of GSD he was(never thought to ask). I did see the parents and they were both Large GSD's.


----------

